# Oven Smoke



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

We were burning everything before I put in a baking stone and moved to the top rack, but I still can't use the oven without setting off the smoke alarm. I am not burning anything anymore.

Any Ideas


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We have had very good luck with our oven. We are using a std cookie sheet. We tend to set the oven temp lower. (ie if it calls for 400, we set ours around 375). So far no smoke.

Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We use a baking stone in ours also. Since we started using that, we seem to have better luck. As for the smoke alarm, it is almost a given every time we cook or bake we have to take the alarm off the ceiling to shut it up.

Bob


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yup we did the same thing in the beginning. We ended up removing the detector while we cooked. We used the oven frequently and the tendency for the alarm to go off finally diminished.

I would suggest removing the detector, turning the oven on high and let it cook for a while. Make sure someone is keeping an eye on it as removing the detector takes away your protection. Any manufacturing oils, greases or debris, no matter how minute will burn off.

Additionally there has been a recent mod done, venting the stove vent outside. This will help remove heat or some smoke from cooking. Check the mods gallery for some photos.

Eric


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah it does sound like you have some kind of residue in there that is burning. We have used the oven alot and never set off the smoke detector. Set it on high for awhile and try to burn it out. Or maybe hit it with some Easy-Off and give it a good cleaning.

You can as noted temporarily remove the smoke detector, but this is not advisable as it is an important safety feature of your camper. PLEASE remember to put it back immediately if you do have to remove it.

Good Luck!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You have an Oven??









Just kidding. Our 26RS was built during the "Great Oven Shortage of 2004"









Everyone gave good suggestions here, especially the one about putting the smoke detector back when you are done cooking.

Tim


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I turn on mt Fan-tastic Vent on full exhast while cooking some foods. Smoke alarm went off once when I forgot to turn on the fan.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

albion said:


> We were burning everything before I put in a baking stone and moved to the top rack, but I still can't use the oven without setting off the smoke alarm. I am not burning anything anymore.
> 
> Any Ideas










Well, my wife would consider you lucky that your oven works. We have had a devil of a time keeping ours lit. Consequently, we don't use it. In fact, I think we've used it once. Can't keep the pilot on....I figure we're doing something wrong, but not sure what it is.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> As for the smoke alarm, it is almost a given every time we cook or bake we have to take the alarm off the ceiling to shut it up.


Same here, can't even cook pancakes without setting that thing off!

I just replace it after we eat.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That is so strange, I have baked all kinds of things in our oven and have never had a problem with smoke


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

When we or DW cooks in the oven she always gets me to remove the smoke alarm

willie


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

The first time I tried to bake biscuts in the OB Oven I burned them, So I just haven't turned the darn oven on since. And after reading all the posts here, I'm so glad I didn't!!! Too darn hot to bake anyway!









*HEIDI*


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> We use a baking stone in ours also.
> 
> Bob


What is a baking stone? We haven't used ours yet since we got it this year cuz it has been so hot all summer we have just used the outdoor stove.

Lori


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just kidding. Our 26RS was built during the "Great Oven Shortage of 2004"

That is too funny.....


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Our smoke alarm often goes off while we're using the cook top as well. We're not burning anything, maybe it's just the heat/fumes? We've also had it go off several times when we have the doors open and the campfire smoke drifts in.

At least we know it works!

Jessica


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

lori26 said:


> What is a baking stone? We haven't used ours yet since we got it this year cuz it has been so hot all summer we have just used the outdoor stove.
> 
> Lori


Although you can buy a special "baking stone", all you need is a 12x12 floor tile. I've used the same one for 3+ years now. Just slide the tile in your oven below the wire cooking shelf, but on top of the metal covering the burner. Take a look and you'll see what I mean.

All your stuff burns in the oven because the heat is too intense right in the middle. This causes alot of things (brownies!!) to burn on the outside before the inside is cooked. Once you insert the tile it will more evenly dissipate the heat, and should cook normally.

Your resuts may vary









Jim


----------

